# regal tang?



## baggsy01 (Dec 7, 2011)

hi everyone, i currently have a 94 litre tank with 2 clowns and enough LR, i have a skimmer, heater, filter, powerhead and pump, so basically everything i need to get started for a successful tank. all my water levels are near enough perfect and i would like to introduce a regal tang (now i know what your thinking!), the tang i want to buy is between 1 and 2" long and in great tip top condition. i would like to know how long it would take for it to grow to about 4" (when i would have to upgrade my tank) which is what i am planning to do and currently saving for it, the tank i will be buying will be at least 4 foot, mayb 5 or 6 so there is no worry there and i will definatly be upgrading so i dont want any negative comments on this subject please as all i am asking for is advice and nothing else. as i said my tank currently is about 22 gallons and i have 2 small clowns (about an inch long each) and the regal tang would be an inch to two inches, how long will it take to grow to 4/5 inches? cheers everyone!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

They grow about 1 inch in 2 months.

Your 22 gallon tank is fully stocked with the 2 clowns. Adding even the small tang is overstocking it.


----------



## baggsy01 (Dec 7, 2011)

i have seen both in my LFS and on youtube people with over 5 fish in there 20 gallon tanks and ever under 20 gallons with half the LR that i have in my tank. surely if i get it it will be suitable in my tank for about 6 months (on what the growth rate you have said) until i will need to upgrade? i have seen people with 2 clowns, 2 tangs and even more on youtube! my clowns are only small ocellaris clowns and there is plenty of space for now in there?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Pet stores intentionally overstock their tanks. It allows them to stock more fish in less space. People on YouTube are definitely not the experts on fish keeping. Just because they can keep their fish alive in that space, does not make it a good idea.

The thing many people do not realize is that they can not stock a saltwater tank the same as they stock a freshwater tank. In a freshwater tank, a 20 gallon would easily fit 10 to 15 small fish. In a saltwater tank, it will fit 2 very small fish. The reason this is, is because the ocean is a very very stable system. The water parameters rarely change. The fish that naturally live in the ocean need a very stable environment. Fish that come from freshwater do not get this luxury, and so they have adapted to less than optimal conditions. Adding more fish makes the water conditions less stable.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Also, tangs are very active fish. I'm not sure how large your tank is, but imagine even a three inch fish darting left and right nonstop all day. It will be stressed out, it might attack the clowns, it might jump. 

I know that you weren't asking if it were a good idea, but it's honestly not a good idea. Without the clowns, and for just a few weeks, you'd be able to get away with it, but I don't think it's worth the risks.

Do you have any pictures of your tank?


----------

